# Fachfremd: Problem XT Nabe Sperrklinken



## erwinosius (10. Juni 2011)

Hab ein Problem,
hab eine kaputte XT HR Nabe. Das Problem ist dass die Sperrklinken hinten defekt sind (durch zuviel Spiel sind die Nasen abgebrochen). Der Radhandel meines Nichtvertrauens meint dass man nur den ganzen Freilauf tauschen kann und es keine einzel Ersatzteile bei Shimano gibt. 
Stimmt das? Muss ich mir jetzt nen kompletten Freilauf für 35 kaufen? Bzw werde ich das dann nicht tun und eher ne komplette Nabe am besten NICHT von Shimano nehmen.
Danke für eure Hilfe
gruß
erwin


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Juni 2011)

Richtig. Der FreilaufkÃ¶rper ist nur als Ganzes zu ersetzen. Er wird durch einen Inbusbolzen auf einer Verzahnung auf dem NabenkÃ¶rper befestigt.

Den Aufwand ist es aber schon preislich und aufwandsmÃ¤Ãig nicht wert. Das Rumgefummel mit den Konen und Kugeln einer Shimano Nabe kann man sich sparen (man muss das ganze Innenleben ausbauen, um dan den Bolzen zu kommen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -OX- (10. Juni 2011)

Hi Erwin,

ja man kann ihn öffnen ist aber nicht einfach.
Aber woher nimmst du die Sperrklinken es sind 2
die duch einen Federring gehalten werden.
und es ist schon viel gefummel

Nun ich habe auch eine XT FH-M756 Nabe bei dieser passen aber auch die Freiläufe von:570 / 580 / 530 / 760 und wer weiß von welchen noch.

Als mir der Freilauf kaputt ging habe ich mir bei e bay eine (fast) neue Nabe mit Freilaufkörper gekauft
(16euro) und den Freilauf einfach umgebaut

Gruß


----------



## erwinosius (10. Juni 2011)

naja offen ist sie schon...es sind vier sperrklinken...und es ist echt nervig dass da einzelne Kugeln und Konen drin sind....
Dann werd ich aber den Freilauf nicht tauschen sondern gleich ne neue Nabe kaufen. Das ist mir dann das Gebastel nicht wert.
Vielleicht krieg ich ja sogar ein günstiges komplettes HR. Aber ne Shimano kommt mir dann nicht mehr ins Haus..
gruß
erwin


----------



## TRAILER (10. Juni 2011)

also xt und trialen sei froh das die kaputt ist.
wirst dir wohl ne andere einklinken müssen.


----------



## Eisbein (10. Juni 2011)

eben, ich wÃ¼rde direkt ne andere nabe kaufen. oder was starres mit freilaufritzel!

ich hab jetzt die genauen preise nicht im kopf. aber gut mÃ¶glich das du um 35â¬ schon eine komplette xt nabe bekommst. mal bei rose schauen!


----------



## erwinosius (10. Juni 2011)

fahr sie ja nicht am Trial. Deswegen fachfremd. Dachte nur dass sich hier einige sehr gut informierte Leute tÃ¼mmeln.
Am Trialbock fahr ich CK und bin voll zufrieden.
Bin mit 37â¬ auf Ebay fÃ¼ndig geworden, neu....


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Juni 2011)

Wieso tut man sich sowas denn nochmal an? Industriegelagerte Kassettennaben hat's doch gebraucht sogar unter 37â¬.


----------



## erwinosius (10. Juni 2011)

hmmm...weil ich ansonsten erst mal schaun muss ob die speichen dann noch passn? weiß nicht wieviel toleranz ich da haben darf.....?


----------

